# Melanotan



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I cant get in to the checkout section on Muscle research, where else can i buy melanotan


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.melanogold.co.uk/WTM.html

Good good source.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

CHeers,

How much bacwater would i need to 20mg?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

1 bottle is more than enough....I'm pretty sure i got some with the melanotan, email them and see?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> CHeers,
> 
> How much bacwater would i need to 20mg?


I recon my 10mg vials with just 1ml of bac water, that way 1unit = 1mg


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

melanotan.org is a really good forum with loads of info and sellers active.

i use a guy called sir luck, he runs a website called uslabresearch.com, you can get 50mg (5 x 10mg bottles) and 2 bottles of bac water for 70 quid. alot of people use him and his mt2 is really good stuff.


----------



## lemesos1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi SirLuck -I've sent you a pm re shipping. Bit confused over how to select the shipping from within the UK option as I'm still being charged an additional shipping charge.

Anyone on here any experience of ordering US Lab Research?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Env.S.P.

I'm in Wales and have used MT2 several times, pm me if you want a chat ok.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i know loads from wales who use this peptide


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Env.S.P.
> 
> I'm in Wales and have used MT2 several times, pm me if you want a chat ok.


no need to pm i am sure it all can be discussed on the thread


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sure it doesn't make any difference which country you take it in


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

It does in Wales Robbie, as its always Raining !!!!!!!!!


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Env.S.P. said:


> Haha couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> Just useful to know how widespread usage is in wales, I'm not sure how accepted it is, and obviously different people have different skins types and characteristics but it's always usefu to share experiences and opinions with people from the same country.
> 
> Does any one use MT-I/II in conjunction with sunbeds? It has been suggested in a few forums but is it really safe or useful to use a sunbed when the whole point is a sunless tan?


It wont work unless you go in the sun or use a sunbed.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, to recap, but it depends on your skin type. If you are skin type 1 or 2, you will probably need a moderate amount of sun/sunbed exposure before your skin color changes. If you are skin type 3 or above, you may notice results without having to go into the sun. Nevertheless, it is reccomended that you use a sunbed.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Effect of it in the sun is unreal. Used it for 3 weeks before I went to Egypt this year and was easily the darkest tan around the pool. Im skin type 2-3 and this is the darkest I have ever been.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Env.S.P. you will need to activate the peptide by exposing yourself to either sun or use a sunbed.

Melanotan does slightly change your skin pigmentation, however its the use of the rays that makes it work properly!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Env.S.P. said:


> Will the injection take an effect even without initial sun exposure? :confused1: Obviously the medical aim of Melanotan I/II is to provide added protection when exposed to the sun/UV light...and as a result a more tanned colour. But is it essential to be exposed in the initial periods of using it?


Yes if you want it to work properly!!!!!


----------



## loopylauren (May 22, 2011)

*heya, ive ordered 30mg of the stuff about 2 weeks ago now and still havent recieved it after emailing them near anuf every day, really annoying! does anybody reccomend a better company to me and has had experiance from it.. im a skin type 2 so how long will u reckon it wil take for me to be brown and how much sunbed sessions would i need a** week? *


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

http://europatan.eu/melanotan/

Never had a problem with these guys. Excellent service.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry to hi jack but whats the diff between mt1 and mt2 how much do you need to inject, how often and how long for?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> http://europatan.eu/melanotan/
> 
> Never had a problem with these guys. Excellent service.


JUST ORDERED OF THEM, HOW LONG DID YOURS TAKE TO ARRIVE?


----------

